# Budgie Dream Diary



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello, hello, it's me again...

I had an intriguing memory resurface just now.

There was this one day, not too long ago, that I took Mallorn's cage and put it in a shopping cart, and walked to an auditorium where there was going to be an orchestra concert. Everyone kept asking me when she was going to fly away, because there was going to be a volcanic eruption of sorts. I became concerned, being the fretting budgie mum that I am, and went backstage to find her, and it turns out that Mallorn was sitting on the stage lights, chewing on the light cables. I tried to get her down but every time I said "Mally, come here darling," the lights turned different colours. Eventually the shopping cart turned into a gigantic suitcase an I didn't know how I was going to get Mallorn home before the volcano erupted! :wow: :undwech:

And then....

*I woke up!*
That is correct, my dear readers, it was all a very concerning dream. Now, I want to know...

What's the strangest dream you've ever had involving your budgies? ​


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I hardly remember any dreams that I've had. I usually have some recollection of them right after waking up, but as I fall a sleep again or get up from bed and go through my normal routine, I forget them.

There was one bird-related dream, however that by the awesomeness of it I didn't forget. It was a special episode of an old game show we used to have here in my country and I believe you are also familiar with, the "Wheel of Fortune".
The participants this time were allowed to be helped by their pet companions.
I had my lovebird Khaleesi with me on the shoulder advising me on things, there was another participant with a pet hamster, another had a bunny, and the other had a small dog, possibly a Silky Terrier.
All I can say from the dream it that is was a very good and fun one!

I wouldn't mind doing it for real and going to the Wheel of Fortune and The Price is Right with my trusty companion pet provided it was safe for our pets and they were okay with all the extra people there.


----------



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

As Anna said, I don't usually remember my dreams but, I remember the nightmares where my budgies either dies or flew away "all of them" while I was standing by watching helpless and can't do a thing "basically paralyzed"  , I have those frequently and I can't forget them  .

The only explanation to think of is that I love my budgies so much and I'm always concerned about them.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

You know, I once had a rather heartwarming budgie dream which I actually told only one person on this forum and now I'll share it with everyone since you've made this thread, GG...

I once dreamt that my little plumpling Gisele was one of Lindsey's budgies from CuteLittleBirdies Aviary, and Lindsey came to my house personally just to say a farewell to Gisele and asked me to take good care of her. It was a bit sad as I recalled that Lindsey was also in tears as she said goodbye, like a mother does for her child.

Since then, I've really placed Gisele in a special place in my heart thats just a little above my other birds and have also given her a little more attention. She's always been a rather feisty little bird and known as 'Plumpling' for her paunchy girth, which are just a few of her unique traits and very much part of her charm. For the past year and a half since I brought her home, she and I have formed a very special friendship where she'll play cute games with me and always reminding me that _I'm really her pet human and not the other way around_ She's also very self-assured and won't let anyone or any of her fellow birdies get the best of her in anyway. I JUST LOVE MY PLUMPY LITTLE DOVE!:hug:


----------



## pocketbudgie (Jul 3, 2015)

Budgie dreams are lovely. I already posted a picture of it in the art thread, but I had a dream that I saw a blue conure-sized budgie in a grocery store. She was wearing a black wig that was in a shape similar to George Washington's hair.

There was another dream where I saw sun conure-colored budgies in a pet store! They were amazing!  One had two long feathers on either side of its beak, so it looked like a mustache.

I also had a recent nightmare in which Blueberry was perched on the toilet seat, and I was trying to get her to step up and get away from there.  She dove into the toilet headfirst and splashed around, taking a bath, so I had to take her out and give her a good cleaning! That's always a worry of mine when my birds are out of the cage, so good thing I always close the bathroom door.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aluz: 
I love that show! I agree, definitely would be better with our little friends, wouldn't it? Sounds like a fun thing to experience 

Abdo: 
I know what you mean! I have dreams about my pets getting hurt or lost all the time, and it's like I can't do anything. Usually with me its the fish, for some reason (even though I've had a fish tank for almost nine years) I am still afraid of the tank breaking or me siphoning one of the fish up or something (even though I never have) The worst ones are where my fish are in all of these glass bowls and the bowls shatter all at once and I have to try and save the fish  :scare:

Nick: That's the most adorable dream ever  Gisele is such a sweetheart, I'm sure if anyone met her, even Lindsey, we'd shed a tear to say goodbye...

pocketbudgie: 
I remember that thread! It was _hilarious_! :laughing:Such a bizarre dream, but I bet it was very interesting


----------

